# Hurricane



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Last I heard, Hurricane Charley will be packing 80 mph winds when it hits us. I can't wait! Now, if my connection will just come through with a bag of green today, I'll be all set!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard that it's supposed to hit between Tampa and Ft. Meyers. People up here were sweating a tropical storm AND IT NEVER SHOWED! Hope you and Nef are strapped down tight if it hits Hoggetown.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmmm....isn't coming this way.

Well, at least I'm ripped.


----------

